# Vera



## boneheaddread (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi meet VERA the bedford TK ex horsebox


----------



## boneheaddread (Sep 29, 2016)

Inside


----------



## n brown (Sep 29, 2016)

what's the 2 tanks for ? 
 here's my old TK


----------



## boneheaddread (Sep 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> what's the 2 tanks for ? View attachment 47016 here's my old TK




The old water tank is my engine cover/ table and the old copper boiler is my burner surround , the burner sits inside it


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 29, 2016)

Love the van and the copper fire surround is just genius.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2016)

I hope you can make it to some of the meets, you will have to give out tickets for tours of Vera.
It's brilliant and so unusual.


----------



## n brown (Sep 29, 2016)

like the 15mm pipe edging strip ! so where's the flue ?


----------



## harrow (Sep 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> what's the 2 tanks for ? View attachment 47016 here's my old TK



Looks like happy days, I guess that will never happen again?


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi what a lovely van, spent many an hour in a TK on trips to southern France (truck not motorhome). Is it road legal or static, looks like it's road legal. Great pics thx for sharing.


----------



## boneheaddread (Sep 30, 2016)

n brown said:


> like the 15mm pipe edging strip ! so where's the flue ?



Hi the flue now goes out the top , it was not fitted in that photo


----------



## boneheaddread (Sep 30, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi what a lovely van, spent many an hour in a TK on trips to southern France (truck not motorhome). Is it road legal or static, looks like it's road legal. Great pics thx for sharing.



Hi yes its 100% road legal all up and running , I have had it around 4 years and been doing a rolling conversion when the mood takes me , there is a full conversion thread on another forum , if there is any interest I could start a thread and show all the conversion pics ???


----------



## izwozral (Sep 30, 2016)

We love conversion pics on here, there are many self builders on this forum, please post pics.


----------



## n brown (Sep 30, 2016)

boneheaddread said:


> Hi the flue now goes out the top , it was not fitted in that photo


cheers, i did wonder as i've seen them come out the side, with a detachable stack


----------



## CAL (Sep 30, 2016)

Would be good to see the conversion pics if possible.


----------



## boneheaddread (Sep 30, 2016)

CAL said:


> Would be good to see the conversion pics if possible.




Hi ok what section shall I post them in ?


----------

